# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  moab, utah

## tim

We're headed out that way as I type on this A/A flight to our stopover in Dallas. Never having been out to this area in the summer, please fill us in on what there is to do and see?

Merci,

Tim

----------


## JEK

I'm in the sky heading to DFW myself. I have a full guidebook on Dallas, but nothing on Moab.  The name alone reminds me of Herman Melville.

----------


## amyb

That would be Captain Ahab and his quest for the whale, Moby Dick--often confused with Moab.

----------


## GramChop

So nice to know that you both will be on Texas soil at some point today.  :)

Sorry, Tim, I have nothing of value to add.  :Sleeping:

----------


## JEK

I'm even spending the night for a luncheon tomorrow with some good ole boys.

----------


## amyb

Yee ha!  Have fun guys.

----------


## JEK

Dinner tonight

http://www.3forks.com/dallas/

----------


## tim

Stop by the Admiral's Club on Concource C to say hello.  We'll be here until about 4:00 Dallas time.

----------


## MIke R

Done Moab many times when I lived in Colorado  as it was only a few hours drive away 

be be sure to do Devils Garden  ...Corona Arch and Fischer Towers 

three truly amazing rock formations....Moab is  such a cool place .....enjoy

Moab Brewery and Miguel's Baja Grill  to eat

----------


## tim

Thanks, Mike.  We'll map them out for a visit.  I'm also going to try to sneak away for a bike ride if I can work out a rental.

----------


## MIke R

Yes  the  biking is great as well but we always went for the hiking

----------


## tim

Visited the Arches National Park yesterday, and my wife took hundreds of photos.  Everywhere one goes around Moab provides spectacular scenery!  Road and mountain biking available on many trails in the area.

----------


## amyb

Looking forward to some pictures.

----------


## JoshA

Moab has among the best mountain biking on the planet because of slickrock - that grippy (not slick) undulating rock that allows you to hold on steep terrain almost like a terrain park. Some of the trails are pretty technical so be careful. Breathtaking scenery. You can ride for hundreds of miles in the region.

----------


## tim

Spectacular scenery everywhere one looks in and around Moab.  My biking buddy was a road biker, so I rented a road bike to ride with him on the paved trails.  Here are a couple of beauties that we took while driving through Arches National Park -

----------


## MIke R

first one looks like Fisher Towers???

great shots....miss it a lot

----------


## amyb

Beautiful country you are riding through, Tim.

----------


## tim

Actually, we're back in Virginia trying to organize a couple of hundred photos on this dreary, but much needed, rainy day :thumb up: 

P.S. to Amy - your Lumix takes great photos.:)

P.S. to Mike - I think that the teetering rock is called simply, "Balancing Rock," but I could be mistaken.

----------


## amyb

Glad you are happy with your Lumix too.

----------


## LindaP

Nice photos Tim.....definately have to make it there in the future, since our son works near Orem, Utah half the year!

----------


## tim

It's well worth a visit.  I think the fall would be a better time to go, less crowds and cooler temps.

----------


## katva

My sister and I just chose our next destination race:

The Other Half Marathon in Moab!  Can't wait!  Last one was Avenue of the Giants in northern CA. We wanted another race with spectacular scenery, and this one ranks as one of the best :thumb up: 
http://www.moabhalfmarathon.com/othe...racephotos.cfm

----------


## tim

October should be a great time to be in Moab.  We drove along the river road shown in your  photo; the scenery is truly special.  You might decide you'd rather walk so you can spend more time ogling the sights.:) There's a well run Hampton Inn in town that is close enough to walk to what's happening.

----------


## katva

Ha!  My running pace should afford me plenty of time for ogling :cool: 

We are doing this next October. Between a foot injury of mine and my sister moving to Michigan, we need some time to prepare!  I'll do a half in the spring to bide my time :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the hotel tip!

----------

